# Secrets....



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

In pigeon sport people often talk about secrets.

I learn one..

A ruthless selection. If you want to be successful breed many birds, race many and get rid of many.

Rehome(lluc) the bad pigeons, sell the good ones and keep the supers..

‘good blood never lies’. As for me, that is one of the biggest lies in pigeon sport.

NO fancier will sell if they know its a good pigeon... a matter of *LUCK*..


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

By cull you mean euthanize? How do you do it?


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

cull are not appropriate to talk in this forum.. we do loves our pigeon.. i dont know the exact word but mostly racing pigeon fancier knows that.. just pm me so others wont misinterpret..


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

The best secret any famous pigeon fancier will tell u is have good pigeons..
Take it from the jannsen brothers..


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

pegidree wont fly..


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

If we tell everyone, then they wouldn't be secrets! 
Seems there are always people looking for pigeons as pets and such. So culling doesn't necessarily have to mean euthanize. I like the term, "rehome".


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

jtronics said:


> pegidree wont fly..


You are wrong Pedigrees will fly! Take the Pedigree and put it out in a windy day and sometimes it will out fly the bird! lol


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pigeons are the ones you build a family around and have many of their children and grand children in the breeding loft, good pigeons drop a good one out every now and then.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

There are secrets (I like to call them methods).Put super pigeons in the hands of an inexperienced flyer and see what happens. On the other hand put some good pigeons in the loft of a knowledgeable fancier and he (she) will get the very most out of them. When you put the super pigeons in the hands of a knowledgeable flyer you have an awesome situation.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

The secret is good health


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Instead of (gnilluc)<-read backwards) give the bad ones away to a bird-lover who is willing to adopt. (gnilluc) isn't fair on the poor birds. It isn't their fault that they aren't good flyers.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*Post office pigeon racing*

Hey everyone,
Getting close only a month to go before the first Post office pigeon race
Go to site for info


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Can not tell you it is a secret. Yes some people think they have a secret way. BUt as many people who have raised the birds over the many years I would believe about every method has at one time been tried. AND some times a secret is just an accident. Like say the darkening method.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

There are no secrets, good birds and a good happy home.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with you, Lovelace: there aren't really any 'secrets' in the way you keep pigeons; there's always going to be loads of other fanciers doing the same thing as you.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

You are wrong. There are secrets. 97% of pigeon racers don't live and/or think outside of the box. They will never come up with anything new unless it is by accident.

Do you really think the top flyers in the "Secrets of Champions" videos told you everything they do and have developed themselves?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have secrets. No way would I tell my club mates everything I'm doing. I might hint at it and throw them a bone every once in a while if they are new I feel like they are frustrated.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Kastle Loft said:


> I have secrets. No way would I tell my club mates everything I'm doing. I might hint at it and throw them a bone every once in a while if they are new I feel like they are frustrated.


I agree.... That also being said, it is much easier to help someone via internet in someone else's combine and such. 

There are, however a few guys that are willing to help the new guys out in their club and give them all the information they could possibly want. Those guys seem to be few and far between sometimes. I am damn fortunate to have the mentors that I have, and have met the friends I have on here. 

I know, specifically a new guy trying to start out who has had a lot of questions and is basically getting the cold shoulder from his fellow club mates. It's sad. To his credit, he should do well, in spite of the lack of help.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

V-John said:


> I agree.... That also being said, it is much easier to help someone via internet in someone else's combine and such.
> 
> There are, however a few guys that are willing to help the new guys out in their club and give them all the information they could possibly want. Those guys seem to be few and far between sometimes. I am damn fortunate to have the mentors that I have, and have met the friends I have on here.
> 
> I know, specifically a new guy trying to start out who has had a lot of questions and is basically getting the cold shoulder from his fellow club mates. It's sad. To his credit, he should do well, in spite of the lack of help.


I don't understand this behavior, why wouldn't you help someone who wants to fly! Thinking like this is probably the biggest reason for the sport's decline!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

pigeon_racer said:


> I don't understand this behavior, why wouldn't you help someone who wants to fly! Thinking like this is probably the biggest reason for the sport's decline!


I completely agree. I told my mentor about the situation and he said "That is the stupidest thing I've ever heard."

Literally the new guy was told from the more experienced guy that lived very close to him "I had to figure stuff out on my own, you are going to have figure stuff out on your own too" whenever he had questions.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

pigeon_racer said:


> I don't understand this behavior, why wouldn't you help someone who wants to fly! Thinking like this is probably the biggest reason for the sport's decline!


Ok so the the guy in your club won't share his secrets. What about the top flyer from the club in the next town over or the next state over? Look and ask around,...there are fanciers who are willing to support you in your efforts to become a better competitor. Key words "*your efforts*." Anybody in this sports that races at the top got there by working at it.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Rod Hultquist said:


> Ok so the the guy in your club won't share his secrets. What about the top flyer from the club in the next town over or the next state over? Look and ask around,...there are fanciers who are willing to support you in your efforts to become a better competitor. Key words "*your efforts*." Anybody in this sports that races at the top got there by working at it.


Thus, the advantages of online boards. I know, I have received help from this board and others. I don't think that anyone is asking for someone to do this for them, but to a completely new guy all of this can be intimidating.


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

V-John said:


> Thus, the advantages of online boards. I know, I have received help from this board and others. I don't think that anyone is asking for someone to do this for them, but to a completely new guy all of this can be intimidating.


I am very new to homing/racing pigeons. Have my first birds now and hope to begin racing next year. I haven't joined a club as yet. The attitude of some of the members at the local county fair last year was uninviting to say the least. I would not have healthy pairs raising squeakers in my loft if it weren't for the members here who post and share what they know and have learned. I don't expect anyone to tell me what secret methods they are using to win races. I'm sure I will discover something that works for me. My main concern is the health and wellness of my birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

MsBlackwolf said:


> I am very new to homing/racing pigeons. Have my first birds now and hope to begin racing next year. I haven't joined a club as yet. The attitude of some of the members at the local county fair last year was uninviting to say the least. I would not have healthy pairs raising squeakers in my loft if it weren't for the members here who post and share what they know and have learned. I don't expect anyone to tell me what secret methods they are using to win races. I'm sure I will discover something that works for me. My main concern is the health and wellness of my birds.


Look you just got started and you already know the first and most important secret , Top Health and happy birds. Oh ya Quality Pigeons which fits in secret #1 too.

Secret # 2 Keep good records. Get a pocket note book and write everything down you can every time your observing your birds. How they act on different days , weather , nest positions . Record when you pair your birds and when eggs are laid , hatching dates band # of babies and parents .etc, etc . Everything you can record type of feed and amount given, grit , medicine , light amount , how many bird you have in the loft . Transfer all that information to a calendar or make a wall chart where you can look at all the information gathered , and save them for each year . This information is invaluable for your future.


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

I have one of those nifty pocket loft books along with a notebook to keep track of everything. I have 1 pair with a week old squeaker and another pair that are due to lay eggs in the new nest this weekend. Saving my pennies for a clock for next year's racing season.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to agree healthy birds, research, and records. I have to add that feed ranks up there, I have seen a lot of lofts that as soon as they put the young on their own they change the feed to a race mix, I don't, just because they are on their own they are not grown yet. I keep them on a high protein diet till they finish the first molt. I will add fat and carbs but their bones and feather are not done growing for 3 months or so


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

MsBlackwolf said:


> I have one of those nifty pocket loft books along with a notebook to keep track of everything. I have 1 pair with a week old squeaker and another pair that are due to lay eggs in the new nest this weekend. Saving my pennies for a clock for next year's racing season.


Your off to a good start then. What club is near you?


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

There are several clubs around this area. I will surely find one when the time comes.


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

Crazy Pete said:


> I have to agree healthy birds, research, and records. I have to add that feed ranks up there, I have seen a lot of lofts that as soon as they put the young on their own they change the feed to a race mix, I don't, just because they are on their own they are not grown yet. I keep them on a high protein diet till they finish the first molt. I will add fat and carbs but their bones and feather are not done growing for 3 months or so


Quality feeding along with vite/min supplement has already improved my birds. I can't imagine expecting them to breed successfully or perform without good feeding. The higher protein diet until fully grown makes perfect sense. Thanks Crazy Pete!


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Stress*

Everything on here is good information. For me its just as important in learning everything that puts stress on your bird. Im not talking about just the big ones like over crowding your loft and poor loft conditions, but even the little things from inside the loft to outside the loft. Is there plenty of nesting materials, plenty room to eat at the feeder, plenty of perches ect. Also learn the things which relieve stress for your birds, like baths on a regular basis, making sure you dont have wood mites and lice bothering them. The more you dig the more you will realize there is more you can do. I found there were things I had to stop doing not realizing it was a bother to the birds, like over training.
During raceing its all about them and making them happy...i think if you keep them healthy and happy you wont be disappointed and they give you all they got.
Conditioning is big to, learn to bring them into condition without stressing them to much will only help them give it there all on race day.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Airbaby is right, all those little things put together make one big thing, your birds only need to be 3% better than every other flier to win.


----------

